# Restoration Champ



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agweb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/meet-the-newest-tractor-restoration-champion-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

It's great to see someone that age have the drive and determination to do something like that. Not only once, but twice!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've always had a soft spot for Farmalls. Great uncle owned the IH dealer in town, maternal grandpa and great uncle had all red. We've got an International B414 gas tractor in the shed that grandpa bought new I've been collecting parts to restore. The goal is to use it as my son's FFA project when he's old enough. It's in rough shape from being a loader tractor, but it will make all the more sweeter when it's done.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I've always had a soft spot for Farmalls. Great uncle owned the IH dealer in town, maternal grandpa and great uncle had all red. We've got an International B414 gas tractor in the shed that grandpa bought new I've been collecting parts to restore. The goal is to use it as my son's FFA project when he's old enough. It's in rough shape from being a loader tractor, but it will make all the more sweeter when it's done.


Better hope Branten doesn't have to line up against the likes of the fellas I've seen so far in this competition. Please don't take this the wrong way, but I really don't care how you take it , but this seems to be a bit like the steer shows, pig shows, etc. if the family has deep, deep pockets, the odds are stacked In their favor and they don't mind proving it.....the last pig show here had a pig that was no better looking than any other pig but brought $9 a pound, another young man had a pig that I bought for $3.75, I know the latter of the two worked his pig and his family is not "well to do" just regular ole hard working folk.....kinda pisses me off to see it flaunted like that.  This appears to be the same way, no doubt the young man may have put in 900 long hard hours or he may not have, hard to validate it, even harder if you're relying on the parents to validate. Again, not saying the kid didn't deserve it or work very hard for it......but there is no doubt that a restoration of that caliber takes more than just work.......
A very good looking restoration, whomever was a part of it...be it finances or sweat, did an excellent job....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I totally agree. It's not going to be a show queen by any means I'm sure, I don't have the want to put more into a tractor for show than I do in the ones for work. I'm planning more for him for an education in mechanics and how things are supposed to work, than for the gratification of a shiny tractor. I don't have deep pockets, never have never will. That's why I'm buying pieces as I can find them or afford them.... I don't have devildawg dollars....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We worked on pedal tractors........


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Saw some tractors being loaded at Wolgemuth Auction this morning it looks like they need some restoration here


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I went by a week after the sale and it still looked like 50% of the stuff was still there...

Makes you wonder sometimes how they load the stuff without banging it all up...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Makes you wonder sometimes how they load the stuff without banging it all up...


How the hell would you know if they did dent it a little ?


----------

